# G0438(9)



## kathleenl (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,
I am a little confused about how and when to use this Annual Wellness visit.  I work primarily with GYN's and normally we bill out the G0101 & Q0091 for a Medicare patient.    Can I also add G0438?  I have been reading a lot of articles and just can't get it straight!

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks
-Kathleen


----------



## tlwhlw (Mar 8, 2012)

I work in a IM/Geriatric office....we use these codes almost daily. I'm not sure how to use in an OB/GYN setting....According to the information that needs to be documented, it seems not appropriate for that type of facility, unless you are doing Primary Care for a Medicare patient also. The G0438/9 codes are not necessarily a physical examination, but verbal discussion about history, risk factors for depressions/mood disorders, functionality, safety, cognitive impairment, basic exam, counseling, screening schedule.

DMS has a really nice "cheat sheet" for this on their website; search for Quick Reference Information, the ABC's of Providing the Annual Wellness Visit. Medicare also has some good webinar info for this also. Hope this helps!


----------

